# LX173 Won't start



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2013)

After running my tractor out of fuel I can get it to keep running. I shoot some gas into the carb and it starts and quits after a few seconds.
Could I have damaged the fuel pump?:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds more like a plugged filter,or some dirt in the carb jets . Check them first .
Also check the fuel line,by disconnecting it on the tank-side of the fuel filter,and blowing it back to the tank.


----------

